# Squat 10oz NDNR Coke bottle - Canadian?



## Hallibag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a squat, 10 oz, no deposit / no return Coke bottle that I'm having a tough time identifying. I've done a fair bit of searching online, but haven't come up with a match. Perhaps I'm not using the correct search terms? Anyway, here it is:

















As you can see, the bottle is in French on one side, and English on the other. My guess is it's from the 1960's? If anyone can tell me anything more about it, I'd be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 25, 2017)

-

This ebay listing gives it as 1960's Canadian which would fit with the dual language embossing.

-

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/1960s-CA...ossed-Diamond-NO-DEPOSIT-RETURN-/321463313245

-





-0-​


----------



## Hallibag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, Old Wiltshire, but I'm not sure this example is a match. Unless it's just my imagination, mine has a shorter neck and the whole bottle looks stubbier. Also, the eBay example has writing around the base (NE PAS REMPLIR, and I'm guessing, DO NOT REFILL on the other side) which mine doesn't have. Finally, compare the distance between the top of the Coke diamond and the "Ni Dépot / Ni Retour" on my bottle vs. the eBay one - it's a lot greater on the eBay one.

Whoops, one more thing - does the eBay bottle have an image of a hobble-skirt bottle in its Coke diamond? I can see it has "10 FL OZ." embossed there, which mine doesn't have, but I can't see a bottle.

Close, though!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 25, 2017)

-

I think that although there are distinct differences with yours having the embossed bottle and slightly different neck the similarities would suggest they are both varieties of a Canadian bottle,
probably one earlier than the other but which is which? ​
-0-​


----------



## Hallibag (Apr 26, 2017)

Okay, thank you for your help, Old Wiltshire.


----------

